# Quitting my job!



## Kyle (Feb 24, 2012)

Today I'm giving my boss my two weeks notice (with option for three weeks if he wants me to stay a bit longer). I've been in the same mundane job for the past 4 years with no signs of growth so I took a job in Lewisville, Tx. It's gonna be a big change but for right now I'm just exstatic about giving notice!


----------



## WildBoar (Feb 24, 2012)

Congrats on the new job and new opportunity for growth.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Feb 24, 2012)

Congratulations and good luck to you.


----------



## JBroida (Feb 24, 2012)

congrats on the new job... sorry to hear you'll be leaving LA


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 24, 2012)

Congrats on quitting.....oh and on the new job too!


----------



## Deckhand (Feb 24, 2012)

Sometimes quitting is the best feeling ever. Hope you have a good time in Texas with the new job. I have seen your posts before figured you worked down by the mission inn. Met my wife when I lived on pine street off 14th street.


----------



## SpikeC (Feb 24, 2012)

Congrats! It's a great feeling to be moving in a good direction.


----------



## Vertigo (Feb 24, 2012)

Congrats man! That's awesome! I'm gearing up to do the same thing myself here pretty damn quick.


----------



## tk59 (Feb 24, 2012)

Good luck!


----------



## Line cooked (Feb 24, 2012)

Good Luck!!!


----------



## sachem allison (Feb 24, 2012)

good luck


----------



## mr drinky (Feb 24, 2012)

Good luck sir. 

k.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Feb 24, 2012)

Welcome to Texas! We should grab a drink sometime.


----------



## dragonlord (Feb 24, 2012)

Good luck with your new career :beer:


----------



## bikehunter (Feb 24, 2012)

All the best.


----------



## Kyle (Feb 24, 2012)

Thanks for all the support guys. This was a tough decision but I've lived here for the past 22 years, and I think I should take a chance while I'm still in my 20s and don't have a wife, mortgage and a million other things holding me back.


----------



## Kyle (Feb 24, 2012)

Deckhand said:


> Sometimes quitting is the best feeling ever. Hope you have a good time in Texas with the new job. I have seen your posts before figured you worked down by the mission inn. Met my wife when I lived on pine street off 14th street.



I actually live about 5 minutes from the Mission Inn! I'm going to miss Mission Inn at Christmas, what a sight! 



BurkeCutlery said:


> Welcome to Texas! We should grab a drink sometime.



That'd be great! Also if you know of any good BBQ joints I'm all ears. My understanding is the DFW area isn't a BBQ powerhouse like the hill country, but there's gotta be one or two hidden gems somewhere.


----------



## Deckhand (Feb 24, 2012)

I used to walk down their every Christmas. I met my blue eyed blond supermodel ex wife at Back to the Grind, and my current wife worked briefly at Lake Alice. I think with nothing tying you down Texas will be a great experience.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Feb 24, 2012)

Kyle said:


> That'd be great! Also if you know of any good BBQ joints I'm all ears. My understanding is the DFW area isn't a BBQ powerhouse like the hill country, but there's gotta be one or two hidden gems somewhere.



Yes there are. I know the place with the best chopped brisket sandwich I've ever had. Ever. And I've eaten chopped brisket everywhere in Texas except Amarillo and El Paso. The absolute best Q joints are always out in the middle of freaking nowhere though. Like the only building for 30 miles kind of thing.


----------

